# Baby pigeon



## AndieW (8 mo ago)

This is long, sorry!
We had our roof cleaned on May 1st, husband found a baby (maybe 2-3 days old - eyes weren’t open) that was badly injured, we took him in, tear on chest & puncture in crop, cleaned him up & made him comfortable. We weren’t expecting him to live through the night. Fast forward to 5 days later & his wound is healing nicely (a bit puckered but no sign of infection or leaking from crop), he is extremely active, flapping his wings, moving around his box, pooping a lot (normal looking), I didn’t think to weigh him til day 3 & he’s only gained .3 oz since then. I feed him (Kaytee exact 1/2 ratio) about a tablespoon every 3-4 hours & about 1/2 goes down his chest & only one side of his crop fills up (I didn’t want to let him eat too much because of the puncture, didn’t want it to open up under pressure). My question is, how do I know he’s getting enough food. He peeps constantly now & if he has his way he’d feed all day long. 2nd question, how much should I handle him? The plan is to release him when he’s ready, we have a large community of pigeons in our yard & wouldn’t mind if he was just a patio pet (we plan on giving him his own nesting box in a safe place) but don’t want to ruin his chances of fitting in & finding a mate.
Thanks for any advice/wisdom anyone can provide!


----------



## AndieW (8 mo ago)

here’s a pic from this morning:


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks a bit like RuPaul 

Try feeding him some dry rolled oats (oatmeal) with his mix. Squabs normally get pigeon milk exclusively for about five to seven days, then the parents gradually feed them seeds along with their pigeon milk. Perhaps use "quick oats" or "minute oats" which are previously steamed and then dried, so they are already partially cooked and should be quite easy for the squab to digest. I had a fledgling here with a torn crop, and rolled oats were the only seeds which didn't fall out. I think that they were helping to keep other seeds from falling out as well. Add a little paprika or powdered chilis such as cayenne spice to the mix for extra vitamin A which helps with wound healing. Pigeons can't taste the spiciness of capsaicin in chili peppers. The most common dietary deficiency in feral pigeons is lack of vitamin A.

Oh, and don't worry too much about him becoming overly tame. After he matures to fledgling status, around two months of age, his instincts will be quite strong and he'll have no trouble fitting in with the other members of his local flock.

And thank you for taking him in and caring for him!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Try feeding him with a cut-off syringe where he sticks his beak inside to eat. There are lots of videos on youtube showing you exactly how to do this. Formula must be the consistency of tomato ketchup. This method will be less messy. Try feeding smaller amounts more often and increase this slightly every day. Let the crop empty completely overnight.

He will be very tame once grown up and probably be human imprinted as well. Meaning he would prefer the company of humans rather than pigeons.


----------



## AndieW (8 mo ago)

Thanks! He’s eating fine, I’m giving him pigeon formula for balanced nutrition out of a small bottle w/rubber nipple cut for his beak to fit. I just worry that he isn’t eating enough & couldn’t find a definitive answer on how much they should eat per feeding. I’ve been introducing some soaked seeds but he’s not interested yet. Maybe I’ll wait a few more days for that. The pepper for vit A is a good idea though. Thanks again!


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Marina B said:


> He will be very tame once grown up and probably be human imprinted as well. Meaning he would prefer the company of humans rather than pigeons.


^ That hasn't happened here with any of the feral pigeons that I've brought home for illness or injury over the years. The youngest I've had was about two weeks old though, but still not fully fledged, still had pinfeathers everywhere. I've had quite a few fledglings too. Despite living with me, sometimes for many months, they are clearly feral and not tame after release. They do recognize me, some will even come land near me when I'm out walking on sidewalks -- probably looking for seeds (despite that I never give seeds on any paved surface because I want them to associate seeds with soil and plants rather than concrete and asphalt.) But if I make any move toward them, away they go. Which is exactly what I want, for them to not be overly trusting of humans in this city because some humans are not at all kind. I don't try to "cuddle" the birds when they are here, but I do withdraw and let them "win" anytime they try to peck at me. The young ones usually feel confident enough around me to come land on the back of my hand _while I am using the computer mouse_! Despite which, if I move my other hand toward them, they run or fly away. They are as feral when they leave as they were when they got here.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

AndieW said:


> Thanks! He’s eating fine, I’m giving him pigeon formula for balanced nutrition out of a small bottle w/rubber nipple cut for his beak to fit. I just worry that he isn’t eating enough & couldn’t find a definitive answer on how much they should eat per feeding. I’ve been introducing some soaked seeds but he’s not interested yet. Maybe I’ll wait a few more days for that. The pepper for vit A is a good idea though. Thanks again!


At one week old, about 15 ml every 6 hours. But rather watch the crop and don't overfeed. As long as he gain weight every day, then he will be ok.


----------

